# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity >  >  General first-timer questions

## Buckey

I've been researching lucid dreams the past few days, and I'm extremely excited about it; I'm hoping to have my first lucid dream in the coming weeks/months (hopefully sooner, though). I have some general questions for you guys:

*When confirming reality-checks*
If I do a reality check (and let's say it's real life, and I'm not dreaming) and fail the dream test, should I openly say/think: "NO. I'm not dreaming". Or should I combine that with reasons as to why? I don't want my subconscious use to the "NO" part of the reality-check.

*Is my reality check good?*
Is it good to do one reality check, and then right after that one do another? (I do the test to see if I can push my fingers through my palm, and also try to breathe through my nose will I have my fingers keeping it closed)

*My TV*
Should I leave my TV off? Will it influence my ability to achieve a lucid dream?

*Rough estimate*
How long do you think it shall take for me to have my first lucid dream? I've been doing reality checks at least every 15 minutes, if not 30 minutes for the past few days (yeah, I'm REALLY new to this). I've also been keeping a dream journal, but have yet to remember any dreams to record.

Also just started looking into the ADA technique. ;D

----------


## Bansheet

This link will send you to a thread with lots of links to really good threads, guides and sources :-)
http://www.dreamviews.com/intro-clas...mpilation.html

Also, I highly suggest that you join the intro course at the DV academy. It is great to keep up your motivation, consistency and to get advice from some really knowledgable lucid dreamers!

link:
Intro Class (OpheliaBlue RareCola CanisLucidus Chimpertainment Xanous)

----------


## gab

I don't like saying "no, I'm awake, or not dreaming". I want to keep the sensations that yes, I'm.

1. I start with awareness question "wow, am I dreaming?".

2. Then I examine my surroundings, take note of details, while really thinking that I'm dreaming.

3. While keeping this "I'm dreaming" feeling, I do my RCs.
- look at my hands and expect to count more than 5 fingers
- thumb/palm - with all RC, you have to expect them to work, because you are in a dream
- nose plug
- levitation

4. Then, without saying, "No I'm not dreaming", I start saying mantra "Next time I'm dreaming, I look at my hands and realize I'm dreaming". Each time I say "look at hands" I raise my hands up and look at them, and I count fingers, as if I didn't know the answer, how many there will be.

Yes, it's good to do more than one reality check. At least 2-3.

If you normally sleep with TV, I don't think it will hamper your chance. 

Don't forget to put emotions into your RCs and reality checks. 

Here is more about RCs, mantras, DJ (what to write when you don't remember any dream), recall (how to start remembering dreams) and awareness question. Collection of techniques for DILD. Good luck ::alien::

----------


## Hawaiian Eskimo

I can answer 1, 2, and 4.

If you do a RC (or series of them) and fail, there's no problem with saying to yourself "ok, so I'm not dreaming now. Nice to know". But after you see that you're in reality, stop and take a second to look around, observe your surroundings, and think to yourself: "If I were in a dream right now, what would/could be different?" It helps raise your awareness in general.

The general wisdom is to do more than one reality check at a time, just in case one of them gives you a false negative. Personally I do the nose plug test, reading test (alternatively I try to use powers if nothing is there to read), and memory test (what was I doing an hour ago?).

As for when it's going to happen? Depends on the individual. Some people get theirs the first night they learn about it, others can take months or more, although it's usually not that bad. I got mine after the first week or so. Just keep improving your dream recall, since it's totally possible you had one, and just didn't remember it.

----------


## Buckey

> This link will send you to a thread with lots of links to really good threads, guides and sources :-)
> 
> -link-
> 
> Also, I highly suggest that you join the intro course at the DV academy. It is great to keep up your motivation, consistency and to get advice from some really knowledgable lucid dreamers!
> 
> link: -link-



Thank you, I'm about to be going to bed soon here, but I'll definitely get to work on this tomorrow.





> I don't like saying "no, I'm awake, or not dreaming". I want to keep the sensations that yes, I'm.
> 
> 1. I start with awareness question "wow, am I dreaming?".
> 
> 2. Then I examine my surroundings, take note of details, while really thinking that I'm dreaming.
> 
> 3. While keeping this "I'm dreaming" feeling, I do my RCs.
> - look at my hands and expect to count more than 5 fingers
> - thumb/palm - with all RC, you have to expect them to work, because you are in a dream
> ...



Thanks for the helpful post! I've actually naturally just tried to do that "dream feeling" affect, and it feels a little weird, but I always make sure to do it with the hand/palm test (I also do put emotions into it). I've now started applying the ADA method everytime I do a RC; although I'm not too sure what a mantra is, but I'll definitely be looking into it.





> I can answer 1, 2, and 4.
> 
> If you do a RC (or series of them) and fail, there's no problem with saying to yourself "ok, so I'm not dreaming now. Nice to know". But after you see that you're in reality, stop and take a second to look around, observe your surroundings, and think to yourself: "If I were in a dream right now, what would/could be different?" It helps raise your awareness in general.
> 
> The general wisdom is to do more than one reality check at a time, just in case one of them gives you a false negative. Personally I do the nose plug test, reading test (alternatively I try to use powers if nothing is there to read), and memory test (what was I doing an hour ago?).
> 
> As for when it's going to happen? Depends on the individual. Some people get theirs the first night they learn about it, others can take months or more, although it's usually not that bad. I got mine after the first week or so. Just keep improving your dream recall, since it's totally possible you had one, and just didn't remember it.



Great advice. I'll definitely try to be more aware of my surroundings after a RC check. Also, I hope I can work on my recall more...definitely need to start getting some stuff down in my journal.

Thanks, all the help is appreciated.  :smiley:

----------


## gab

> ...although I'm not too sure what a mantra is, but I'll definitely be looking into it.



Mantra is a short sentence or phrase that you repeat in order to imprint it on your mind. It's an affirmation, declaration of intent.

"I lucid dream"
"I remember my dreams"
"I wake up after each dream"

are all mantras.

----------


## Buckey

> Mantra is a short sentence or phrase that you repeat in order to imprint it on your mind. It's an affirmation, declaration of intent.
> 
> "I lucid dream"
> "I remember my dreams"
> "I wake up after each dream"
> 
> are all mantras.



Ah, thanks for the quick lesson.  :smiley: 

I hope I'm not asking too many questions, just eager to make sure I'm on the right path. But can you answer my question regarding ADA/awareness?





> What do you recommend I actually question about what I take in (e.g, what should I say about random things I see throughout my environment)? I'm not too sure what I have to say to myself to confirm it's a real object, and not part of a dream. I'm assuming something along the lines of: where did it come from, how did it get here, and what is it made of?

----------


## faceonmars

_If I do a reality check (and let's say it's real life, and I'm not dreaming) and fail the dream test, should I openly say/think: "NO. I'm not dreaming"._ 

For me the repetitive nature of RC's is what causes the imagery to show up in dreams. So, It does not matter what you say in your waking hours, IMHO.

_Is it good to do one reality check, and then right after that one do another?_ 

Yes... again repetition is good

_Should I leave my TV off? Will it influence my ability to achieve a lucid dream?_

Sound can keep you semi-grounded in your waking life. However light is the enemy of sleep.


_How long do you think it shall take for me to have my first lucid dream?_

If you study the sleep and dream process, gain confidence that it _will_ happen, and try a variety of techniques it could happen at any time. 

Good luck!

----------


## gab

> Ah, thanks for the quick lesson. 
> 
> I hope I'm not asking too many questions, just eager to make sure I'm on the right path. But can you answer my question regarding ADA/awareness?



Nope, we all come here to learn and best way to do it is to ask questions.

One of the differences between waking life and dream is the continuation of events.

During day, when you ask yourself how did I get here, you can retrace your steps and think back seconds, minutes hours, days, to find out what you were doing before that moment.

But in dreams, you are dropped into the dream without any beginning. Let's say you are dreaming you are at school. When you ask yourself how did I get here, you have no idea, because dream started right there. 

So one of the awareness methods is to ask yourself - 
how did I get here, what was I doing just before, does everything look like it should, are there any changes?

Then this attitude of you being aware of your surroundings transfers itself into your dreams and you will start asking "How did I get here... etc".

Great explanation of awareness is here 
sageous (self-awareness)

and sivason's dream yoga

----------


## Buckey

> Nope, we all come here to learn and best way to do it is to ask questions.
> 
> One of the differences between waking life and dream is the continuation of events.
> 
> During day, when you ask yourself how did I get here, you can retrace your steps and think back seconds, minutes hours, days, to find out what you were doing before that moment.
> 
> But in dreams, you are dropped into the dream without any beginning. Let's say you are dreaming you are at school. When you ask yourself how did I get here, you have no idea, because dream started right there. 
> 
> So one of the awareness methods is to ask yourself - 
> ...



I have two quick questions, hope you don't mind (once again >.<). 

*#1* Is Sageous' technique (which seems geared towards WILD) still effective for DILD dreams?

*#2* Is taking a day nap likely to lead to a short DILD?

----------


## gab

> *#1* Is Sageous' technique (which seems geared towards WILD) still effective for DILD dreams?
> 
> *#2* Is taking a day nap likely to lead to a short DILD?



1. Yes, that is a WILD method. But the awareness he mentions, mantras, WBTB and bunch of other things are also valid for DILDs. And you never know, when you get yourself into situation that you will recognize as part of WILDing, and then you will know what's happening and what to do.

2. When you take a nap, you should go straight to REM (bypass NREM) and your chances of a lucid dream are really good.

----------


## Buckey

> 1. Yes, that is a WILD method. But the awareness he mentions, mantras, WBTB and bunch of other things are also valid for DILDs. And you never know, when you get yourself into situation that you will recognize as part of WILDing, and then you will know what's happening and what to do.
> 
> 2. When you take a nap, you should go straight to REM (bypass NREM) and your chances of a lucid dream are really good.



Finally, I think I'm pretty much set for now (until I run across new information). I appreciate all the help.  :smiley:

----------

